# Can I get Cbeebies channel in ireland?



## carefree (2 Apr 2009)

Hi, 
moving to Kerry from UK next month and will get Sky+ in. Kids well used to Cbeebies but can't see it on Sky childrens package for Eire. Freeview won't work in south either - so I am told. Anyone know how to access it without putting a huge dish on the house?


----------



## Towger (2 Apr 2009)

Yes. It is free on Sky.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

On your Sky remote, go to Services->System Setup->Add Channels
In the Frequnecy box, enter 10773
In the Polarisation box, select H
In the Symbol Rate box, select 22
In the FEC box, select 5/6
Select “Find Channels”
It will return a list of BBC Channels including CBBC and CBeebies
Scroll down to each one of interest and press the yellow button to select them
When you are done press the “Select” button
Those channels are now available in Services->Other Channels
http://conoroneill.com/2006/10/30/cbbc-cbeebies-and-utv-on-sky-digital/


----------



## gipimann (2 Apr 2009)

Just to note that as it's an "extra channel" on sky+ you won't be able to record it onto the sky+ box.  It won't appear on the EPG either.


----------



## carefree (12 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!
Missus and kids will be over the moon and i'll get some peace! cheers.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Apr 2009)

Hope it works for you carefree


----------



## leex (6 May 2009)

You would be able to get this on Freesat also - sky dish with a box sourced in UK (Argos etc). Beauty of this is no subscription.


----------



## venice (6 May 2009)

you could default your irish sky box to UK setting either, you will get cbeebies + a lot more and again no subscription


----------



## Maddog (21 Apr 2011)

I lost cbeebies on my Philex free to air sat. I have tried numerous times to tune it back. Has anybody tuned this back sucessfully, help would be appreciated


----------

